# Social Anxiety Related Humor



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm not sure if a thread like this has been done but I thought I'd be fun to have a collection of memes, comics, videos, gifs, etc, of humor that people with SA can relate to. I'll start.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

your first pic lolol yesssss


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Boketto (Mar 10, 2018)

Chandler Bing just gets it.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

@Kinaibhlan Your second post, this is just too right and funny


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

This thread can be made up of just this meme


----------



## wormliberated (May 6, 2018)

.


----------

